# Cool UVI_Falcon 1.4 Anniversary Announcement ! Still Up There ??



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

Just got email today and $244. incl (2) expansions, looks interesting ?? Really not solid 'feel' for Falcon yet. 
Have many decent synths, headed by Omni2, NI K11U, more .... so have not moved yet for Zebra2, Falcon, or Serum. 

Does this stand out as excellent offer ? 

https://www.uvi.net/falcon.html


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 5, 2017)

It's a sampler platform like Kontakt and Halion but it has a MASSIVE effects processing palette that is accessible and way more diverse than either of the other sampler platforms to the point where you can look at it as a sound mangling platform if you want it to. Some of the tools come out of the IRCAM musique concrete ethos so if you are into sound deisgn this is where it seriously diverges from the others. It has matured a lot in the past year and a bit.

It is a bit opaque when you first start to use it and you have to be mindful of CPU utilization but that has improved somewhat. 

If you are looking for more and are into sound design or mangling it is a good environment and a ton of fun but if you feel you have enough with Omnisphere as many seem to be then i dunno. 

The price right now is very good. Before i thought it was steep as it was still being optimized. It feels more mature now. 

Watch some of the overview videos. Icluding the version 1.4, What's new video.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> It's a sampler platform like Kontakt and Halion but it has a MASSIVE effects processing palette that is accessible and way more diverse than either of the other sampler platforms to the point where you can look at it as a sound mangling platform if you want it to. Some of the tools come out of the IRCAM musique concrete ethos so if you are into sound deisgn this is where it seriously diverges from the others. It has matured a lot in the past year and a bit.
> 
> It is a bit opaque when you first start to use it and you have to be mindful of CPU utilization but that has improved somewhat.
> 
> ...



Cool and helpful Reply. THX ! You know the common drill ... Omni users or Zebra users ... or xxxxxx 

A few highly knowledgeable souls out there, who respect and utilize 'the best' of each. My next step was highly tilted toward Zebra2, but don't ask me to be precise about why ....  A very capable user could/would do magic with what I already have. 

Cutting thru the crud ... it's either Falcon (with current offer), or ZebraX later on. Zebra2 'demo' is a big ++ and don't recall seeing one from UVI. 
I feel good about your comments and will check Falcon out VERY thoroughly. 

Regards


----------



## AllanH (Oct 5, 2017)

Falcon is excellent and the UVI instruments (EDIT: was "expansion packs") are all very good. I would suggest Synth Anthology II; it's one of my favorites.

UVI has an excellent tutorial series by Dan Worrall. Here is one to start with, but make sure to watch all of them.


I highly recommend Falcon and UVI's synth instruments.

EDIT: I have many of the Synth instruments, but none of the Falcon expansion packs. Got myself confused about the nomenclature.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 5, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Falcon is excellent and the UVI expansion packs are all very good. I would suggest Synth Anthology II; it's one of my favorites.
> 
> UVI has an excellent tutorial series by Dan Worrall. Here is one to start with, but make sure to watch all of them.
> 
> ...




Thank-you! Dan Worrall's work is admired and respected. Will start reviewing his series now.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 5, 2017)

Dan Worrall sold me  
The Overview and tutorials are best I've ever seen. Very inspiring!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 7, 2017)

I hope they fixed some of the big, annoying bugs in this update like:

- ADSR envelopes not being saved/restored correctly within patches/projects
- Not being able to expand (and edit) all EFX modules used in a patch, seeming randomly / patch dependent.

And then general CPU optimization/engine optimization seems like a big deal. It is pretty much the only VI I can easily get crackling from while only playing one or two notes in one patch sometimes.

But it has a lot of potential.


----------



## SBK (Oct 7, 2017)

Best synths are Falcon and Vengeance Avenger


----------



## ghobii (Oct 7, 2017)

This wasn't even on my radar till I saw this thread. But the full support for MPE caught my attention since I just bought a ROLI Seaboard Block, which I love. Then I saw how much this synth can do, and how rich and clear the sounds were. So yeah, I now own it thanks to you enablers Though I have to say it seems really powerful and impressive so far. I think it was probably a good purchase.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Oct 7, 2017)

I always regretted not getting on the intro price. So I was happy to pick it up this time. Actually bought it at one of the discounters and passed on the free expansion packs. You still get $100 voucher for UVI with purchase as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 9, 2017)

Tempting


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Tempting



So there is synth you don't already own?


----------

